# Some pictures of the Nür after some touch-ups.



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Took some pictures after getting some parts of her coat of paint touched up and some LED's fitted...

The back looks so clean without the badges, I'm actually considering not putting any back on!


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Damn, that looks SWEET......
Best colour for a 34 (IMO)


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Badass!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Don't leave the badge off, you're right it does look clean...but in a kinda naked way . Obviously wouldn't be so bad if we were seeing different pictures, but not in thise case.

Either way your car is definitely clean and looking very nice.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Naked huh. Hmmm... 


















Maybe I will just leave the Nissan badge off. Will stick the GT-R and V-Spec II Nür badges back on. I did pick an CBA-R35 GT-R trunk badge to put up actually...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Stunning. Now all you need is a clear rear fog light.


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Love this car, simple + effective...:bowdown1: 

Would love to see a few pics of it with a real nice back round if you get a chance... Not that your pad is nasty or anything, actuley it looks quite sweet, but just to get a bit more light over the whole car etc tyhink it would do it a world of justice...


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

very nice but dont like the rims black wheels dont suit the car cant see the shape of them but very clean r34


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

specs please 

And how old are you. Can I be your brother/son.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Leave the badges off, except maybe for the nür badge. And as for the wheels, as stated above, maybe another colour on the rims could do wonders, like white rimes, they always look stunning on a white car!
I really love your car though, naked maybe ... but sexy indeed


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

DarkChild said:


>


Fab looking car, and can I ask, where did you get the Led centre brake light from ? :thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Thats a lovely looking car, and for me the wheels are fine:thumbsup:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Howsie,
Looking into the reverse and fog lights next. Will be making some LED's for them too. =)

driftboy,
I will take some more pictures soon. Will take them in better lighting conditions next.

afrex and freakazoid3,
The rims were actually white TE37's in white but I didn't like the white on white look. Plus they get dirty very quick and it shows. I powder coated them matte black and in the pictures, they were not clean so maybe they don't look as good. They actually look a whole lot better in person. I've had plenty of other skyline owners asking me to swap with them! *laughs* 

KingSkyline77,
Car is a bone stock V-Spec II Nür with intake and exhaust mods. You can check out my blog. I'll turn 25 this August.

Robbie 733,
The LED third/trunk brake light was a DIY job. You can sometimes find some on yahoo auctions japan. Maybe Matty from Newera can help source one for you.

hodgie,
Thank you for the compliments. Your GT-R site has provided me with plenty of knowledge from your first hand experience with an N1 engine. Also one of the sources of my inspiration for my car. Cheers!

Thank you for all the kind comments! This forum is the biggest inspiration for my car. Plenty of jaw dropping cars in here. 
By the way, here's a very short clip of the Auto Select LED Tail Lights with DIY LED signals on them in action. Pretty happy with the results!
YouTube - BNR34 LED Tail Light's


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

I cant believe the size of that fish or the fact that you have a tank on your drive/car port! I love fish, i have two marine tanks - one reef and one predator (Puffer and Trigger).

Cars not bad either - Only joking is beautiful and i say leave the badges off until you get bored!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

look great... i like your rims the most


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

G18RST,
*laughs* Yeah, there's a small aquarium in my garage. It's for luck. So you're in to fishes? I use to have a Koi pond. Also had the marine tanks as well. Cost plenty to maintain though. =)

jlck,
Thanks Jack. So when are we going to convoy? 
Like this...


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Yes, when im not washing the GTR im doing a water change! Im getting through about 50kg of salt a month on my two tanks so thats the main cost now. Im lucky im not on a water meter as my RO is on constantly.

What is that fish you have, it looks like some my dad has but they are only 4-5 inch, blue gourami ?

Yours has to be getting on for 2ft or is your GTR a model?

Just a random question, have you driven through the Smart Tunnel (E38 Expressway) ? I work for the company that supplied the carbon monoxide, nitric oxide and smoke monitors to control the jet fans.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

G18RST,
I haven't the slightest clue what fish that is. *laughs* GT-R model with a miniature fish tank on the side. 
Yes, I have driven through the Smart Tunnel. It's not a very safe place to be gunning it though but it does sound very nice when your GT-R is passing through it. =P 

Couldn't take some proper shots today. Rain, rain, rain....


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

me likey. i may do the black wheels thing to mine. currently have a set of blingy crome ones. they look good though. i want something a little more race car like yours.


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

Love that car man - looks so freakin' clean. The DIY LEDS are really good looking!! Love the led key ring that's displayed on yor blog - you should post it up!! Is that factory or?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

DarkChild said:


> hodgie,
> Thank you for the compliments. Your GT-R site has provided me with plenty of knowledge from your first hand experience with an N1 engine. Also one of the sources of my inspiration for my car. Cheers!


You are too polite. I can`t take any credit for my engine as it was Blowdog that did the excellent tuning (under the guidance of Nismo) when it was in his Nur , i was just fortunate enough to get it when it came up for sale.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

MostH8D,
Put some pictures up! =)

DeLa,
You mean this one....








GT-R's don't have these. I think they come with the GTT's. Correct me if I'm wrong.

hodgie,
Thanks to your site, I now know what to expect from the mods that you have. Given me a rough idea of what to expect and what to plan for my car.
Cheers mate.


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Are they 18s?
What suspension are u running?


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

super example mate! i like the white and black wheels, not too sure about leaving the badges off tho...i agree, leave the nissan one off.

sweet ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

this is mine...

i just bought some NAM LED rear lights (not installed) will blackout tint and im considering a blck CF boot lid and bonnet...maybe not....i just like the black/white contrast.










none of that stuff in the background is mine....


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

^^^^^^Nice toys youve got man, care to share a few pics...


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

if you mean me...that is the garage of the guy i bought the GTR from. lemme see if i can get a pic of his garage posted for you. all i can say is ...wow.

cant find them....

he has italian exotics and a few GTRs, a new RHD r35 and soon a USDM R35, classic muscle cars...even a RHD Evo 6...so much in there.

while im in iraq he's storing my car. Top notch guy. his name is daryl and he's from

Kaizo Industries - Home of the Kaizo Unibody


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

back to DarkChild's topic.

if i havent said it yet...you have a stunning car.

wish mine was a v-spec ii. its only a v-spec i


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Bakes12,
They're 19". I'm using Nismo S-Tune suspension.

Benji406V6Coupé,
Cheers!

MostH8D,
Looks good...
Cheers!

Here are a couple more pictures. I've decided to stick on the CBA-R35 GT-R emblem first while waiting for the V-Spec II Nür emblem replacement to arrive.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

fugging sweet...

could use nismo rear spats imo...

couple q's:

- mine's inch up wing stands?
- what brand/model of combination tank (oil catch/windshield fluid)?


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Lovin' it!!! White with black nismo's is pure sex!!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

1990BNR32,
I'm planning to fit a Top Secret CF Rear Diffuser and Vortex Generators hence the reason I left the rear spats out. I guess I might get a pair to stand in first.

The wing stands are MGMStudio items and are 5cm higher. I got them through Matty from Newera.
The Combination tank is a Top Secret item.

JP Tuner,
Thank you. The wheels aren't Nismo's. They are TE37's. =)


I'm thinking of adding some Do Luck fenders. Any opinions on these?


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

DarkChild said:


> 1990BNR32,
> 
> JP Tuner,
> Thank you. The wheels aren't Nismo's. They are TE37's. =)




Oops, sorry about that. Still looks lovey though. I think going after the Top Secret rear diffuser is spot on!


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

Very nice looking car!!
I said I would never buy another white car but I am liking them a lot at the moment.


----------



## SAIF K (Mar 9, 2008)

very rare the nur spec, nice car,

DO-LUCK fenders will look nice


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

I chucked in some new HKS filter elements today and felt like taking her out for a spin after that. Then, shit happened...

My diffuser came off at 240kmh. The bolts were not fastened properly by the people who did the paint touch ups.  What a **** up! F#% me. 
I thought I blew something when I heard a loud noise. Turns out it was the Top Secert Diffuser being dragged on the ground!
Had to use some straps and limp home after that...

Doesn't look that bad in the pictures because the straps are still holding it up. The diffuser has split in two.  I don't know if it can be repaired.:bawling:


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Thats awful, will you be contacting the company who did the work?


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

crappy....see if they'll get you a new one. its a reasonable request.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

That's bad news buddy  

You should contact the bodyshop, they should have double checked it... Splitters are not for show on the GTR and pressure on them gets huge at speed.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

I went for the no badge look , I removed all badges, delocked the boot and also filled in the skyline indent?/engrave thing. I really like the smoother look.

Just my opinion


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

sparks,
You have brought your GT-R to a whole different level! Absolutely adore the stealthy looks you have brought to it. Simply gorgeous! Don't get me started on your engine bay...

The diffuser has been sent to see if anything can be made out of it...
The car looks a little bare without it. Like a dude who has had a mustache for a very long time and decided to shave it all off one day. That kind of feeling...










So since I won't be driving the car much looking like this, I thought it might be a good time to throw in some goodies that I have been stocking up...

A trunk full of goodies...









Prepping...


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Dropped by the garage today and the engine and transmission are out.


















Saw this too...


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

...sorry wheres the garage...would you miss that cam-angle sensor cover chap? :chuckle: hehe!

cant buy em for love nor money!!

cars still looking great! keep it up.

Ben.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Benji406V6Coupé,
*laughs* Are you going to come all the way down here to Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia just to nick my cam-angle sensor cover mate? :chuckle: 

Cheers!


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

DarkChild said:


> Benji406V6Coupé,
> *laughs* Are you going to come all the way down here to Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia just to nick my cam-angle sensor cover mate? :chuckle:
> 
> Cheers!


 :chuckle: just checked flight scanner and its touch n go mate...the flight inc tax is similar to nissans price this month...if i can get a flight slightly cheaper then ill pm you from an internet cafe in the airport...and if you would mind picking me up from the airport?....hope to see you soon chap. :smokin:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Benji406V6Coupé,
Are you seriously coming down here? Which hotel are you going to be staying at? When will you be down here? I wouldn't mind showing you around mate. :thumbsup: 

More updates...

Tomei Oil Pan Baffle Plate is in...

































Headless.








THe 24U N1 block.









The stock cams. Anyone knows if these are any different from the normal RB26's?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

I just realized why the quality of the pictures is so poor. The image re-sizer I was using was blurring them out. Don't use the VSO image re-sizer v2. It sucks donkey balls...  

Since I've already put up those crappy pictures, I think I will only put up the clearer one's on request.

Anyway,
Work is almost done. Just waiting for shims to be brought back from the machine shop tomorrow and then start putting her back together.


----------



## Mitsu (Dec 15, 2007)

which workshop r u going?

im from malaysia but is in penang. 

Thanks

ps. nice ride u got there.


----------



## etikoner (Apr 14, 2007)

Beautiful car. i love the Led lights.


----------

